# Grosses Soundkarten Problehm.Sytem friert immer ein!



## Michael yx (20. April 2004)

Hallo, 
Ich habe ein sehr blödes Problem.
Und zwar krieg ich es nicht hin 2 soundkarten laufen zu lassen,
oder halt 1 und dafür die onboard karte nicht.

So erst mal das erste problehm:   (Mein erster post hier im Forum und die halbe Lösung zum Problehm)


Probleme mit PCI Soundkarten,Bild friert ein wenn ton gespielt wird,onboard geht

Hallo,
ich habe ein sehr merkwürdiges Problem,
habe mir eine PCI Soundkarte gekauft, sie lässt sich auch ohne Probleme installieren, doch sobald ich damit einen Ton wiedergeben will friert der Rechner ein und nix geht mehr.(egal ob midi, wave oder Mp3)
midi spielt er jedoch so für 1-2 sek und dann das gleiche Problem.

-Meine onboard Soundkarte von C-media,
hab ich im Bios vorher ausgeschaltet.

-Die neusten Treiber vom Mainboard, Soundkarte, Garfikkarte usw hab ich alle drauf.

-Die IRQ's hab ich auch alle kontrolliert die Soundkarte hat einen für sich ganz alleine.

-Beim Geräte manager wird auch kein Hardware Konflikt angezeigt.

-Windows habe ich komplett neu installiert ohne Erfolg
(die anderen Patitionen habe ich gelassen)
Meine Festplatte C: ist alleine für die treiber und Windows XP

Ich weis nicht mehr weiter, sämtliche Foren habe ich durchgeguckt und alles erdenkliche aus meiner Sicht probiert.
Dachte erst die Soundkarte ist kaputt (Aureon Fun 5.1) und habe mir eine neue gekauft(Hercule Muse 5.1 DVD) doch bei der ist genau das gleiche Problem.
Dann kam mir noch der einfall Jumper auf dem Mainboard umzustecken
doch im Handbuch von meinem Mainboard wird nix davon erwähnt
und im Internet hab ich auch nirgends was dazu gefunden.

Mein System
Prozessor : Athlon Xp 2800+
Mainboard : MSI KT6 Delta Fisr
Speicher : 512MB original Infineon+Infineon
Festplatte : Samsung SP1203N 120 GB
Betribssystem : Windows XP + SP1
Wlan : Belkin54g 802.11b
DVD Laufwerk : TEAC DV-516E/D
DVD Brenner : Pioneer DVR-106

Ich weis echt nicht mehr weiter bitte helft mir


SO JETZT DIE ANTWORT:		

BlaBla-HH
Geht nicht - Gibt's nicht

Registriert seit: Sep 2003
Wohnort: Hamburg
Beiträge: 133


Hallo Michael yx,

aus in dem Fall eigener, deprimierender Erfahrung.liegt es daran, dass Microsoft den virtuellen Treiber MPU-401 benötigt, um Soundateien ordnungsgemäß abzuspielen. Dieser virtuelle Treiber besteht aus verschiedenen Treibern, wobei Microsoft Probleme hat, die Dateien in der richtigen Reihenfolge zu installieren.
Da ich auch einen C-Media Soundchip auf dem Motherboard habe, mir jedoch eine 7.1 Sounkarte zugelegt hatte, dauerte es Tage bis ich eine Lösung gefunden habe.

Meine Lösung sah dann wie folgt aus:

Ich habe die Software deinstalliert, danach die Soundkarte aus dem Gerätemanager entfernt und daraufhin die *.inf-Datei des C-Media-Soundchips entfernt. Dann habe ich das System neugestartet den Soundchip im Bios deaktiviert. Weiter startete ich im abgesicherten Modus, um dort die benötigte *.inf-Datei, wie auch die Software meiner 7.1-Karte zu installieren. Nach erneutem Restart, wieder im abgesichterten Modus, habe ich die Soundkarte manuell hinzugefügt. *ächz* Erneuter Restart. Nachdem die Karte sich beim "normalen Starten" installiert hatte und der Hardwaremanager gerade fertig war, startete ich das System sofort neu, da ich wusste, dass Windows XP erst verschiedene andere virtuelle Treiber installiert hatte, die bei einem erneutem Restart zur virtuellen MPU-401-Datei umfunktioniert werden. Also: "normaler Start" und der Hardwaremanager gehorchte und modelte die virtuellen Dateien zur MPU-401 um. Wegen meiner erfolglosen Installationen die Tage zuvor, machte ich sogleich einen neuen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt, damit Windows gar nicht erst auf die Idee kommen sollte, mir meine Konfig irgendwann wieder zu klauen.

__________________
Nette Grüße aus Hamburg

Uwe

-----------------------------------

Das hat auch soweit geklappt (kann Musik Abspielen), jedoch
wenn ich den Soundkartentest von Windows durchlaufen lasse
Friert das System wieder ein oder wenn ich das Microfon konfiguriere unter Windows (Systemsteuerung)
Mir Geht es darum das ich Dolby 5.1 laufen lassen kann und Gleichzeitig ein Microfon benutzen kann dah meine Onboard Karte nur 3 anschlüsse hat..
Zum Beispiel bei Counterstrike hab ich versucht das
das Microfon Über die onboard Karte laufen zu lassen und
die Wiedergabe über die andere Soundkarte.Jedoch stürzt das System weider ab (bzw. friert ein).

Kann es Vielleicht sein das man 2 Soundchips der art C-media nicht gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann?

Nur die neue Karte zu benutzen (eine von den Beiden) ging auch nicht obwohl ich die onboard karte deaktiviert hatte, im Bios ausgeschaltet habe und die Treiber deinstalliert.

Weis einer vieleicht rat? Kann es dadran liegen das es C-media Soundkarten sind?


----------

